# Dining room renovation - looking for ideas



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I've seen a room with a tray ceiling similar to the size your doing. Although they used a nice color accent you felt like you were walking into a closet when you walked in. An 8' ceiling isn't high enough to for that option, in my opinion. 

If anything I'd use vertical elements like a chair rail to give a more vertical feel to the room. Use complimentary colors and it gives the feel of a larger room. Then add in 5" cove molding around the ceiling.

Just my 2¢


----------

